# Symbol 2008



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have turned off the control panel above the rear doors by pressing and holding the square button down. It is in my driveway plugged into electric, and there is a small oil filled radiator to keep it warm. Just unlocked the rear doors using the key fob, got in and noticed the control panel was on, showing autosleeper. Any ideas how it switched itself on?
Key fob? opening doors etc. I would have thought once you turned it off, only holding down the square button again would turn it on.

Bob


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

sysinfo said:


> I have turned off the control panel above the rear doors by pressing and holding the square button down. It is in my driveway plugged into electric, and there is a small oil filled radiator to keep it warm. Just unlocked the rear doors using the key fob, got in and noticed the control panel was on, showing autosleeper. Any ideas how it switched itself on?
> Key fob? opening doors etc. I would have thought once you turned it off, only holding down the square button again would turn it on.
> 
> Bob


Could not the mere fact of plugging into the electrics have woken up the control panel?

Terry


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

teljoy said:


> sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > I have turned off the control panel above the rear doors by pressing and holding the square button down. It is in my driveway plugged into electric, and there is a small oil filled radiator to keep it warm. Just unlocked the rear doors using the key fob, got in and noticed the control panel was on, showing autosleeper. Any ideas how it switched itself on?
> ...


 Thanks Terry, but it was plugged in to electric before I turned it off.

Bob


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I am confussed by this thread and I apologise in advance, but, surely if you are plugged in to electric, wouldn't it be necessary to have the power on in the vehicle, otherwise, why bother having the electric plugged in

Jenny


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Being plugged in to electric charges both batteries and keeps the radiator on. Internal 12 volt electrics are not required, that's why the control panel was turned off.

Bob


----------

